# Falla momentanea de monitor



## jenhci (Jul 11, 2006)

Hola solo es para preguntarles que a que se debera que mi monitor de repente solo en la pantalla se ve una linea blanca inmedio que pasa del lado izquierdo al derecho y le tengo que pegar para que regrese la imagen totalmente, hay veces que tengo que pegarle varias veces por que no quiere regresar la imagen   no sabran a que se deba esto ?


----------



## Chico3001 (Jul 11, 2006)

Posiblemente este fallando el oscilador vertical.... pero NO TE RECOMIENDO QUE TRATES DE ARREGLARLO, mandalo a un tecnico calificado y explico por que

En todo monitor o televisor que no sea LCD se generan altos voltajes que se usan para dirigir el rayo electronico que pinta la imagen en la pantalla... estos voltajes van tipicamente de 15,000 a 40,000 volts... que es mas que suficiente para matar a cualquier ser humano que se atreva a cruzarse en su camino.... y en el mejor de los casos sentarlo a pensar un rato si era lo correcto manipular las entrañas de un televisor... en todo caso los componentes se quedan cargados aun con el televisor desconectado del tomacorriente por varios dias o incluso meses.... asi que hay que aplicar tecnicas especiales para descargarlos y evitar accidentes

Saludos...


----------



## EinSoldiatGott (Jul 12, 2006)

Chico3001 dijo:
			
		

> Posiblemente este fallando el oscilador vertical.... pero NO TE RECOMIENDO QUE TRATES DE ARREGLARLO, mandalo a un tecnico calificado y explico por que
> 
> En todo monitor o televisor que no sea LCD se generan altos voltajes que se usan para dirigir el rayo electronico que pinta la imagen en la pantalla... estos voltajes van tipicamente de 15,000 a 40,000 volts... que es mas que suficiente para matar a cualquier ser humano que se atreva a cruzarse en su camino.... y en el mejor de los casos sentarlo a pensar un rato si era lo correcto manipular las entrañas de un televisor... en todo caso los componentes se quedan cargados aun con el televisor desconectado del tomacorriente por varios dias o incluso meses.... asi que hay que aplicar tecnicas especiales para descargarlos y evitar accidentes
> 
> Saludos...



Hola, es de esos monitores masoquistas , les gusta que les peguen .

Lo que dice usted compañero chico3001 es muy cierto y estube un buen rato sentado pensandolo .

Un amigo trabajaba reparando teles y se me ocurrió meter un desarmador para descargar el cinescopio pues yo veía que el lo hacía y tomala por curioso quede atarantado un buen rato.

Jeje desde entonces solo trabajo con electrónica digital 5 volts no matan nadie 

Saludos y tome en consejo, si no sabe mejor lévela con una persona que se dedique a eso


----------



## jenhci (Jul 12, 2006)

Hola y muchas gracias por sus repsuestas, De hecho no pensaba abrirlo ya sabia que era peligroso


----------

